# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 3/14/21



## jd56 (Mar 14, 2021)

Finally, daylight saving time!
For those that are affected, its an extra hour of daylight.
Hopefully it will be the last time we spring forward.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2021)

I couldn’t pass this up! V/r Shawn


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 14, 2021)

More for the swap meet pile including a pair of girls Monark Rocket tank shrouds and a NOS Wise No, 7 lock.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 14, 2021)

A NOS box of screw in flashlight bulbs.


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 14, 2021)

wagon and a Punch & Judy pull/push toy.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 14, 2021)

Picked up this Eldon Poweride Trike at the Flea Market, Scored this BF Goodrich in my neighborhood. Last week a house somewhere in my neighborhood burned-down. (Prayers to my neighbors) We went out the next morning on the way to work to look for which one. On the way out of the hood, I saw this rusty old bike in someone's fenced yard. I left a note n the mailbox, & 3 days later got a phone call. The lady said it was her son's & he wanted $25 for it. So that's how this one came to my collection. It came with a 24" in front & 26" in back.
Also, this pair of cottered cranks I found at an Antique store shopping with my wife.

























Happy Sunday Cabers!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 14, 2021)

I picked up some lights that needed some work, here's a few I got working, then at a flea market I found a 1955-6 Schwinn Hornet. I didn't need it but it was so clean I couldn't pass it up.  It has a great mans troxel seat w/ wear tabs that I will swap out and an incorrect headlight that will also get swapped for a rocket ray.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 14, 2021)

Yup,, another pin. Making #8 ... on my way to hoarding them .


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 14, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up some lights that needed some work, here's a few I got working, then at a flea market I found a 1955-6 Schwinn Hornet. I didn't need it but it was so clean I couldn't pass it up.  It has a great mans troxel seat w/ wear tabs that I will swap out and an incorrect headlight that will also get swapped for a rocket ray.
> 
> View attachment 1372427
> 
> ...



WOW THAT IS A CLEAN BIKE..... HARD TO BELIEVE YOU CAN STILL FIND THEM THAT CLEAN AMAZING


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 14, 2021)

Actually got the ‘40 Streamliner last week...


24” Hiawatha by Shelby


‘71 Typhoon (first green I’ve owned)


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 14, 2021)

Had a nice pick yesterday in rural Wisconsin .... i will be posting some items for sale so if interested PM Me fir Cabers first 
Real cool v8 motor model kit sealed
Glow plug motorized warhawk plane ... these were fun 
Hot wheel redlines and not pictured sizzlers and track with thruster houses  
Nice collection of comics 
Nice light as well


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 14, 2021)

Bought back project I never finished from 10 years ago. 63' Plymouth.


----------



## ballooney (Mar 14, 2021)

This showed up...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 14, 2021)

Went to a swap in the Denver area last Saturday & found a couple of parts that will be handy one day. Stumbled onto a 2002 Cannondale CAAD5 road bike that is a better fit than my current bike. It's also lighter.







I swapped over the pedals, seat & bottle cages from my old bike & changed the bar tape to match the seat. Being a Veteran that loves my country, I had to have it! Can't wait to get some saddle time & upgrade a few parts. I have a feeling this one will be with me a loooooooong time.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 14, 2021)

Not a DELTA but i've come to really like these Hawthorne badged lights.
I'm not sure if they were also made in a  self contained battery model  {i haven't seen one}
but they're easily converted. I just remove the screw for the generator wire and instal a switch and a 9 volt battery connector and change the bulbs to 9 volt LED


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 14, 2021)

Some old photo's of me, my brother and my dad. RIP. Stock car's, Drag car's and Hemi's. And some car's and tractors we built.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 14, 2021)

This cool postwar Dx


----------



## mike j (Mar 14, 2021)

A twofer today, first a big thanks to Scott @ivrjhnsn for this great block chain. A great addition to my '08 Hoag. Secondly, they say that necessity is the mother of invention. I've found it just about impossible to find a decent 36 volt battery to power up this bad boy, so I'm making my own. A month ago I wouldn't have thought it possible. Amazon had a bunch for sale but after paying for a couple they came back, out of stock. Also when they don't exactly tell you the brand of 18650 batteries are in it, they are most probably cheap Chinese ones. The good ones, Samsung, Panasonic, & LG are Korean or Taiwanese. So, for roughly half the cost of a quality pack (which isn't available anyway) I have all the components to make my own. Everything is on the table, 40 cells, BMS, 10 ft. nickel strip, welder, hot glue gun, working outside on this one. Missing is my voltage meter, soldering iron, and my pickup truck battery, to power up my mini spot welder. Photo of what it'll hopefully end up looking like, if all goes well.


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2021)

Thinking about picking up this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2021)

catfish said:


> Thinking about picking up this.
> 
> View attachment 1372572



Sweet ride!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 14, 2021)

A few photo's that wouldn't load before.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2021)

this mesinger conical spring B2 showed up this week.
very good condition leather with a nice deep stamp.
maybe somewhere down the road i’ll remove the red paint.






























						It's Saturday! Let's see some seat stamps! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Seems most of the 1930s-1950s seats were stamped with a make/model or bike brand.  Here's one from an Elgin Twin Bar seat, Troxel Artificial Leather, ~1938:    let's se 'em!




					thecabe.com
				












						Original Condition Saddle Reference Thread | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

As with all things old, saddles in good original condition are getting tougher to find as each day passes. Post up pics of good origies here, and if you can 100% positively identify the bike it came on please note that as well.  Catalog pages and adverts welcome too.




					thecabe.com


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 14, 2021)

Recent acquisitions:

28" Mead Ranger SN# H95XXX , thinking post 1927.






As received




Replacement 28" clad wood wheels for Range above, originals rotted into the ground. Model "C" ND rear hub, like what was supplied with the bike.




Refurbished vertical spring Lobdell seat... same pan and frame as the more valuable Lobdell horizontal spring.







Crusty Lobdell seat... post included with other recently acquired Lobdell posts below.









Reproduction Delta "Mouse" rear fender light for my Shelby.




A couple of Seiss  battery tubes, original box with last one.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 14, 2021)

1955 Hornet Deluxe...


----------



## flyingtaco (Mar 14, 2021)

Picked these up today. Thanks to @Hastings for the tip.


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 14, 2021)

A vise that will make a nice addition to the work bench. This metal tool box. Not sure what type of specialty tools it was made for.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 14, 2021)

I bought another 2 of these new hand made ( in Vietnam) wood model boats off Ebay. I posted a Chris Craft Cobra last week ( 28 inches long) with opening hatches and very detailed deck. The other 2 showed up early in the week. The other Chris Craft Cobra is 33" long, dual screws and a little different look to it/deck and hardware, still amazing. The real WILD one is a model of a one off ( in full size/models available still I think?) 1953 Ferrari hydroplane. Drop dead cool. 32 whopping inches. "Arno Ferrari Hydroplane Racing Speed Boat 32" Wood Model Assembled".  For those who like to read see below. More adventurous, Google this boat ( the full size one) and watch it tear up the water!! The outside pics were before I added a decal or 2, few trim parts that came separate. Finding space for these was not easy and my G/F was not very open to having them in some of our living space ( I take up plenty already...lol..) There was a fine layer of sawdust on the models in the outside pics. The Cobra actually came in a wood crate, then boxed with styro!!  For those with keen eyes, notice the nails pulled out slightly on the rear drive of the hydro, easy fix, drop of silicone goop and tap the nails in. Also the inside ring on the Cobra steer wheel came un- attached, an easy fix. Amazing they arrived almost perfect, but packing was superb!!



_*This museum quality, highly detailed, modern style, power boat model is brand new, fully assembled and ready for display (not a kit).*_*The Ferrari Hydroplane model is handcrafted from beautiful wood and along with various other exotic wood. The hull is constructed using a plank on bulkhead method, each strip of exotic wood are carefully joined together to form a smooth hull. This model is completely hand built to spec by skillful and creative master craftsmen. On the Ferrari Hydroplane, you will find a variety of beautiful handcrafted metal parts such as: metal gauges, metal steering wheel, metal propeller and much more. Including gorgeous chrome exhaust pipes and detailed stiched leather seats. A wooden stand comes standard with this model. The 1953 Ferrari Hydroplane was built for Achille Castoldi (a wealthy boat privateer) by Cantieri Timossi a hydroplane builder on Lake Como, near Milan. The engine supplied by Ferrari was a type 375 V12 Grand Prix engine developing 385 BHP. In January 1953 Castoldi drove the Hydroplane dubbed "Arno XI" to an unofficial top speed of over 124 MPH.

Attempting to break the speed record set by his rival Mario Verga, Castoldi installed a new engine with twin superchargers. Burning methanol this new Ferrari engine produced close to 600 BHP. In October 1953 Castoldi set a new 800 kg speed record with an average flying kilometer 2-way speed of over 150 MPH!*_*The speed boat has since been restored in the 1990s and was recently photographed flying across the water in September 2004*.The model was built according to scale through original plans, pictures, and drawings. We absolutely use no plastic parts only the highest quality wood and metal parts.This model is carefully packed with two thick layers of Styrofoam for a damaged free shipping purpose. This model measures 32" long from bow to stern._


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 14, 2021)

OUCH!!!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 14, 2021)

Picked this up for my buddy Shoney... It was his Grandfather who started the chain circa 1950.   Sometimes you come across something in your travels and know exactly where it belongs...


----------



## stoney (Mar 14, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I bought another 2 of these new hand made ( in Vietnam) wood model boats off Ebay. I posted a Chris Craft Cobra last week ( 28 inches long) with opening hatches and very detailed deck. The other 2 showed up early in the week. The other Chris Craft Cobra is 33" long, dual screws and a little different look to it/deck and hardware, still amazing. The real WILD one is a model of a one off 1953 Ferrari hydroplane. Drop dead cool. 32 whopping inches. "Arno Ferrari Hydroplane Racing Speed Boat 32" Wood Model Assembled".  For those who like to read see below. More adventurous, Google this boat ( the full size one) and watch it tear up the water!! The outside pics were before I added a decal or 2, few trim parts that came separate. Finding space for these was not easy and my G/F was not very open to having them in some of our living space ( I take up plenty already...lol..) There was a fine layer of sawdust on the models in the outside pics. The Cobra actually came in a wood crate, then boxed with styro!!  For those with keen eyes, notice the nails pulled out slightly on the rear drive of the hydro, easy fix, drop of silicone goop and tap the nails in. Amazing they arrived almost perfect, but packing was superb!!View attachment 1372831
> 
> _*This museum quality, highly detailed, modern style, power boat model is brand new, fully assembled and ready for display (not a kit).*_*The Ferrari Hydroplane model is handcrafted from beautiful wood and along with various other exotic wood. The hull is constructed using a plank on bulkhead method, each strip of exotic wood are carefully joined together to form a smooth hull. This model is completely hand built to spec by skillful and creative master craftsmen. On the Ferrari Hydroplane, you will find a variety of beautiful handcrafted metal parts such as: metal gauges, metal steering wheel, metal propeller and much more. Including gorgeous chrome exhaust pipes and detailed stiched leather seats. A wooden stand comes standard with this model. The 1953 Ferrari Hydroplane was built for Achille Castoldi (a wealthy boat privateer) by Cantieri Timossi a hydroplane builder on Lake Como, near Milan. The engine supplied by Ferrari was a type 375 V12 Grand Prix engine developing 385 BHP. In January 1953 Castoldi drove the Hydroplane dubbed "Arno XI" to an unofficial top speed of over 124 MPH.
> 
> ...



They are beautiful. I have a 1940's hand made 48" dual cockpit mahogany to sell soon but man I sure worry about packing it. I pack very well but I would worry.


----------



## stoney (Mar 14, 2021)

Hobo Bill said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> View attachment 1372860
> 
> View attachment 1372861



So sorry to see that.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 14, 2021)

stoney said:


> So sorry to see that.



Looks like it will be repaired tho!! Hope the frame is ok.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 14, 2021)

New container shed for the pool


----------



## stoney (Mar 14, 2021)

Couple additions this week, pressed steel Marx 11" LaSalle and tin NOS counter display


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 14, 2021)

I bought some Schwinn reporters, American Bicyclist magazines and a 1940 Schwinn Built Bicycles pamphlet. I love all the ads in the American Bicyclist magazines.

















Here's some pictures from the Schwinn pamphlet


----------



## Nashman (Mar 14, 2021)

Love the pics/ads. Reminds me of my Merc. that I still have.


----------



## marching_out (Mar 14, 2021)

It's been really slow lately for number of different reasons. I picked these up over the last few months.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 14, 2021)

marching_out said:


> It's been really slow lately for number of different reasons. I picked these up over the last few months.View attachment 1372991
> View attachment 1372992
> View attachment 1373006
> View attachment 1373011
> View attachment 1373012



that is cool :eek:did you test it yet.. a lot of cool games there....


----------



## marching_out (Mar 14, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> that is cool :eek:did you test it yet.. a lot of cool games there....



It works. I checked it before I started cleaning it up. Started cleaning up the games when there was snow on the ground. I had another project I was working on and switched over to that so I haven't finished everything on the Atari yet. Now that the weather is nice, I may not finish it till next winter! The other project is below.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 14, 2021)

Got a few items this past week.

Emblem arch bar truss frame project
Original paint tank for my 1945 RoadMaster
Set of Velocity Blunt rim and a couple sets of tires for the arch bar
Front hub for the arch bar that’s  got a good old-timey look to it
And a key cutting machine with a bunch of key blanks. Should be fun once I get the hang of it


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 15, 2021)

Finally found a 1902 Tribune Model 71 name badge. Big thank you to @New Mexico Brant for orchestrating the deal.






1894 Crescent Catalog to help identify missing parts on my Crescent No. 1.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 15, 2021)

Apologies folks but better late than never!
Here are a few of the treasures that have followed me home recently. 
First up is a teens era Mead Pathfinder built by Great Western - lots of killer MC detail

Next is another GW built bike, a L'ake sold in California. This double bar machine is the same as GW provided the US Military during WW1 I believe.

I found and rebuilt a mate for my "March" in the form of this March Davis "Argus"

Believe it or not this thing had some gear on it I could use but I was happy to buy it as wall hanging transframe. 

Last bike in the mix is a teens double bar Schwinn that has had a rough but well lived life.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2021)

tjkajecj said:


> Recent acquisitions:
> 
> 28" Mead Ranger SN# H95XXX , thinking post 1927.
> View attachment 1372550View attachment 1372600
> ...



Who reproduced the Mouse?


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 15, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Who reproduced the Mouse?



I am checking on history from the person I bought it from.
Will update if I find out anything.
It is fiberglass though, delicate, but does fit an original base pretty well.


----------



## Cjric (Mar 15, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Finally, daylight saving time!
> For those that are affected, its an extra hour of daylight.
> Hopefully it will be the last time we spring forward.
> 
> ...



Not bike related, and no pictures yet but i scored a 1936 Old Town wood/canvas canoe. Great condition. Recanvassed by a certified Old Town restorer. Only thing the wood needs is a cleaning and revarnishing.
BTW- there isn’t an extra hour of daylight.   The gubnrment just tricks you into getting up an hour early.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 15, 2021)

eye unpacked my comic books and behold my most faro rite stories from paul Ollswang


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2021)

I am checking on history from the person I bought it from.


tjkajecj said:


> Will update if I find out anything.
> It is fiberglass though, delicate, but does fit an original base pretty well.



Dang I was hoping someone had done this in aluminum. Looks like a pretty decent job though. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Mar 15, 2021)

locomotion said:


> New container shed for the pool
> 
> View attachment 1373332
> 
> View attachment 1373333



Pool of what?  I'll assume a herd of bicycles. Wow, go big or go home?  Ha!


----------

